# Handycam DCR-TRV285e- is it firewire compatible



## rohanravi26 (Nov 16, 2008)

Guys,
in have 3 ports on my handycam, is AV out, DV and usb.
I wanna know if DC is a firewire port. My comp doesnt have a firewire port. I feel that DV is not a firewire port. i wanna to know that if a buy a firewire card, will i be able to get a wire such that one side is a usb port 4 the handycam and the other one is for the firewire. i really need help as the videos i capture onto my Pc are lacklustre in quality. plz advice coz i am finding it costly to keep buying tapes for recording.
Thanks 
Rohan Ravi


----------



## rohanravi26 (Nov 17, 2008)

And do i  buy a 4pin to 4 pin or a 6pin to 6pin.
my model is sony handycam DCR-TRV 285e

i bought a pci to ieee 1394 card.....but it doesnt fit into my mobo.
my bobo os asus k8v-vm ultra. could u help me
thanx
the link of my firewire card is *www.milonline.in/pro_zoom_ad_11.asp?im=addoncards_z/11.jpg


----------

